# Puppy food recommendations?



## VegasFanNJ (Nov 20, 2012)

Picking up my puppy on Saturday and I picked up 2 bags of dry food and 1 case of wet.

I know people recommend the organic/grain free brands but I bought a tiny bag today of blue buffalo puppy food and it was like 20 bucks. I also bought large breed puppy Eukanuba and some Eukanuba puppy wet food.

What is the best food for the lowest price. I dont want to switch the food all the time so want to find a brand and stick with it. But not break the bank either.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food to my dogs. stick with the
preminum brands. you can always add some fresh meat,
chicken and fish along with a variety of other things to
the pups meals. it's cheaper to buy large bags of food.
you can find some really good deals on food on line along
with free shipping if you spent xxx amount.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think a lot of folks like either the Innova Large Breed Puppy food or the Fromm Large Breed Puppy Gold. ...........I fed the Fromm. Neither one is a grain free but the calcium is often too high for pups in grain free adult foods...though adult foods are fine if you don't overdo it [make sure the food is labeled all life stages]


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Science diet  seems good...


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I had planned on feeding my puppy raw (still plan to but not how I had planned). I was under the impression that Lulu was going to be transitioned on to a raw diet from her mom, but when I got her she was INSANELY addicted to Royal Canine German Shepherd. So for now she eats Royal Canine German Shepherd puppy. 

I would feed whatever the breeder is feeding. After about a month I guess is when I would consider changing it. Thats jmo.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Okay so i found this real good dog food for 28$, 34lbs and for large breed... its authority
Its made with chicken, rice which makes it easier to digest and kibble!

Plus its whole grain/grain free


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't recommend a kibble, as I feed raw, and always have ... BUT please do NOT feed Science Diet ... it is one of the absolute WORST pet foods out there.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Look at the ingredients. Check that it has no corn, wheat or soy or byproducts of any kind. That's the biggest thing. Grains are fine but grain free is best because dogs are Carnivores. They don't eat grains in the wild. Science diet is about as good as ole Roy. Also, wet food is not a necessity. It is very bad for the dogs teeth as well. If you want to add some flavor add raw meat. At least you will get more bang for your buck because those wet cans are low quality meats and by products versus meat you would eat. And more expensive! 
I did a lot of research before i got my dia. I did go ahead and have my girl on blue buffalo wilderness grain free from puppyhood. Now she is on earthborn holistic grain free 
Never had an issue with either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

After a lot of research and follow up, I am convinced most kibble is just filler items thus is why if you look on most you will see feeding guidelines for same wt rang more cups per serving. 

I am a believer in at least 50/50 raw with upper level kibble. I am crossing over to a whole holistic approach. I found Honest kitchen to be amazing as my base. 100% human grade produce with human food taste tested by humans in a human factory line. It is dehydrated which is much easier. They are self sustained complete or you can use it as an add on.
Raw meat I love Abedy products and kibble I think there are a lot of high quality brands from wysong epigen lines or their TNT raw along with wellness core to blue wilderness

All just my opinion on research that I did. We all can learn from each other so as long as you look at the ingredient and actively take care of your friends health and food you will be fine.


----------

